# AW Wish List: Movie cars



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Im sure there are tons of great movie/TV cars you guys want to see. Seems that JL did a good job kicking this off with the F&F, Dukes, and Back to the Future stuff. What else would you guys like to see? I want a Vanishing Point white Challenger, Gone in 60 Seconds Eleanor, but most of all, I want these:

Mad Max Interceptor. This is the nice and squeaky clean version, but I'd also want the gritty, beat up one from the Road Warrior:










MFP Patrol Car:










Max's Beyond Thunderdome Truck:










Humungus' 6-wheeler--and YES, it would be cool to have these poor saps tied to the grilleguard!:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

There was a guy who had some resin casts if the v8 interceptor on the bay a while back....but I didbt get one when I should have,,,and I havent seen one in ages,,,,


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Im sure there are tons of great movie/TV cars you guys want to see.


Actually, none. The black or grey stuff we RACE on is a RACE track and only race cars should be on it. I love movies and some of the cars that featured in them, but any company that produces them as slot cars will be making less race cars. We need more race cars!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*No where but up from here*

Define race car! That would be whatever I happen to be driven at the moment.  Letem' have their fun. Lookin way back, it couldnt be worse than Aurora's batmobile, oh yeah I guess it could! Forgot about JL's remarkable improvement...... not. Jump forward. How about the lovely fit on recent AW cars? Yet still, I'd bet you'd take a Munster Mobile or a Dragula for a spin when nobody was lookin'.  A little Mad Max is a hundred times less worse than the Simpson's or Disney's "Cars". Take a look at that morphidite thing their calling a Mach 5. Ole Pop's racer is rollin' over in his grave.  Could it really get any worse? If I had to pick one I'd have to say McQueen's Stang from Bullet.....Or did they already pop that one out?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Bill Hall said:


> ... If I had to pick one I'd have to say McQueen's Stang from Bullet.....Or did they already pop that one out?



Actually, Johnny Lightning has already done one, a not totally accurate version of it... but it's green and it's a 67-68 Mustang Fastback "à la Shelby"


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I've said this before and I'll say it again. Some guys will buy the "race cars", the gt40's, ferrari's, porsche, ect. Some will buy the muscle cars, and some will buy the off the wall stuff, trucks, movie cars, ect.
But when you take the kids into the hobby store, the lil's aren't grabbing for the "Dukes" cars.....not the muscle cars, I remember opening the first release of bowtie brigade, my 10 year old stepson almost fell off the chair when the chrome purple impala with the huge engine out the hood came out of the package. Jumped up and down when I opened a case of speed racer cars.
there's money in all forms guys, a good mix is whats needed and I feel that is what Tom Lowe has been doing.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Well, put me in with the crowd that really likes movie slot cars. For me there's just something fun about driving around a slot car that resembles the movie car counterpart.

I honestly can't stand Fray style race cars.....butt ugly....and boring IMHO. I'd much rather have a car that resembles an actual car that I'd see driving on the street as my racer.....even if it prohibits me from racing in a "fray" style race.

I'd love to see Mad Max slots.... and there's alot of other movie possiblities...but unfortunately a hang over currently is limiting my brain wave function :freak:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

TX Street Racer said:


> Well, put me in with the crowd that really likes movie slot cars. For me there's just something fun about driving around a slot car that resembles the movie car counterpart.
> 
> I honestly can't stand Fray style race cars.....butt ugly....and boring IMHO. I'd much rather have a car that resembles an actual car that I'd see driving on the street as my racer.....even if it prohibits me from racing in a "fray" style race.
> 
> I'd love to see Mad Max slots.... and there's alot of other movie possiblities...but unfortunately a hang over currently is limiting my brain wave function :freak:


Explain what you mean by Fray style racer. If you mean where the wheels stick out by miles then I don't like those either. When I put a car down on a slot car layout that joins itself (a circuit) I like it to be a good looking race car. I cannot understand why I'm in such a minority.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Count me in too

I hate cars that looks like unreal cars with ridiculously protuberent wheels and so on


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Of course not all racing cars are the nads, what the dickens is this overweight horror??


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Minority*



Montoya1 said:


> When I put a car down on a slot car layout that joins itself (a circuit) I like it to be a good looking race car. I cannot understand why I'm in such a minority.


I agree with wanting good looking race cars, but I don't think we are in the minority, I just don't think the good looking race cars are available. Look at what Carrera and Scalextric are producing (and selling) in large quantities for 1/32nd. The market is there but is not being addressed. Perhaps it is licensing fees that are hindering the production. 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Montoya1 wrote: what the dickens is this overweight horror??

I can't get the picture to open...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I like them all...I even have a couple 18 wheelers I run once and a while...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Where's my happy meal*



zanza said:


> Actually, Johnny Lightning has already done one, a not totally accurate version of it... but it's green and it's a 67-68 Mustang Fastback "à la Shelby"


Hi Zanza, Thanks for making my point(s) that - A. I'm not losing my mind, somebody did pop the bullet out. :freak: And B. It looks no more like the actual car than I look like Steve McQueen.  Dang it guys! Ed is right on the money. The appeall of "cartoony" cars for the youngsters is a big money maker. Much like the toy in a McDonald's happy meal these cars get my grandkids all geeked up for a good race! I feel that anything that gets the kids away from the Playstation and exposes them to a 3D hobby has to be a good thing. Any exposure to sportsmanship, craftsmanship is a positive. The kids can wait to develope their elder counterparts bias' ; as witnessed by this thread, until they get a little older. Anything that perpetuates our hobby, especially by capturing the hearts and minds of fresh blood has to be a good thing. :thumbsup: Thanks Ed, for reminding me of the light in Jimmy and Ivy's eyes. It doesnt matter "what" we're racin'. It only matters "that" we're racin'! If you dont like what the manufacturer is producing? Make your own! Again evidenced by the overwhelming creativity in this group! Still, the child in me longs for a slot car Happy Meal geared towards the tastes of fussy old grampas. :dude: Probably should'nt hold my breath, huh? BH


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Explain what you mean by Fray style racer. If you mean where the wheels stick out by miles then I don't like those either.


Yep, that's the exact style I was referring to......



Montoya1 said:


> When I put a car down on a slot car layout that joins itself (a circuit) I like it to be a good looking race car. I cannot understand why I'm in such a minority.


Ok, I'm not sure what you mean by this......because all of my slot cars have no problem holding to the track.....if you drive them correctly. Beauty has always been in the eye of the beholder....... I just prefer to see a normal street type of car used in a race......as opposed to some wierd monstrosity of a lexan body.

I honestly don't think that you're in the minority........there are just so many levels of racing in this hobby.....heck, even the term "racing" could be disected to have several meanings.

For me this hobby is about minature realism.......for others it's about the quest for Mach 1 on a tabletop.......


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Ahem....we're allready working on mach 2....  

*snicker*


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

JL has already done a white Challenger....
And since JL did not specify that it was a "Vanishing Point" car, no licencing problems...
The rest is up to you...
Scott


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> There was a guy who had some resin casts if the v8 interceptor on the bay a while back....but I didbt get one when I should have,,,and I havent seen one in ages,,,,



Yeah, I bought one and havent built it yet. I forgot to ask if it was a slosh cast, which it was. It wasnt TOO bad for that method, but still it was lumpy in some spots, wafer thin in others. And its not a legitimate Interceptor, just a JL die cast muscle car (a 1st generation javelin, i think) gussied up with some add on bits to give the impression. After scoring a die cast JL fox body mustang to cast, I figured out right there how he got the approximate look of the MM car's custom front clip. Ill build it someday, but a well-made Max set is what Im really craving!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya1 said:


> Actually, none. The black or grey stuff we RACE on is a RACE track and only race cars should be on it. I love movies and some of the cars that featured in them, but any company that produces them as slot cars will be making less race cars. We need more race cars!!


I see your point, but Im not suggesting cutting out race decorated cars at all, Im just suggesting variety. Lifelike makes most all NASCAR stuff which has no appeal to me at all. Tomy's bodies outside of the PT cruiser and cop car are all race cars. Mattel has turned tyco into a joke. AW is the only company that seems to want to step up to the plate and offer a buffet of different stuff to appeal to different tastes and thats the ONLY way this hobby will continue to grow. 

I can feel the flames coming, but I think that the F&F series was a brilliant idea, but should have been saved for the super III. Love them or hate them, those tuner body styles are what younger kids are more familiar with, and have a real shot at someday owning so what better way to snare them in? Trouble is, the XT chassis is too maintenance-needy and takes more skill to drive than a young kid is likely to deal with now. Which is why the super III would've been the perfect chassis for that.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

Everyone always picks the obvious.Ohhhhh,ohhhh,Herbie The Love Bug please Tom Lowe.
How about some way out to lunch stuff.

Like:
The van that those dopey kids were driving in the original Texas Chainsaw Massacre.

Or who could forget:
The Pontiac that Roy Scheider pancaked underneath that semi trailer in the movie "The Seven Ups".

And top of my list:

The Buford Pusser from "Walking Tall" death car.


:wave: 

Mike


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

how bout the chrysler concept from The Wraith.
corvette summer vette.
christine.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

I would like to see american graffitti coupe,merc,and thunderbird..
Hoolywood knights 65 elcamino,55 pie wagon, and project X 57..
That would be cool collection and a best seller..in my book..


----------



## DCG (Feb 11, 2006)

2.8powerranger said:


> how bout the chrysler concept from The Wraith.
> corvette summer vette.
> christine.


Wraith car gets my vote too.
Also: The car from 'The Car'..
The big rig and the plymouth(?) from 'Duel' :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

This what ya want Jeep?
http://www.bat-jet.com/mad1.html


Thought I had seen one somewhere.. Me I want THE CAR! after that nothing else will matter...


Coach


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Death race 2000


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

this isn't a movie car and the picture may not be clear (I hijacked ot off fleabay) but I would love it....In fact, I may chop up an afx specialty woody to go for it.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Ed,
That one has my vote.That would be one cool slotcar..
Really in the DIFFERENT Bracket..


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

How about Wayne and Garth's blue Pacer?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

actually, I'm working on a "Mirthmobile" from Wayne's World


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That looks a lot like the kit I got off ebay. But I dont think it was a Bowman product.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

How about Stephen King,s girl, Christine? Or anything w/ fins? One of my favorite JL cars is the "59 Impala


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Fireball 500, Thunder Alley and most of the beach movies from the 60's have a few cool hot rods. A Munster's set, Real life concept cars from the 40's to present, a collection of cars from the 20's and 30's would be cool. Some old midget racers or Indy and NASCAR cars from the 60's ... my wish list is endless. 

Man if I ever hit Powerball, I'm set up a company that makes every car under the sun in HO scale and sell them for 5 bucks a pop. 

Hey, a guy can dream ... can't he?


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Yeah, I bought one and havent built it yet. I forgot to ask if it was a slosh cast, which it was. It wasnt TOO bad for that method, but still it was lumpy in some spots, wafer thin in others. And its not a legitimate Interceptor, just a JL die cast muscle car (a 1st generation javelin, i think) gussied up with some add on bits to give the impression. After scoring a die cast JL fox body mustang to cast, I figured out right there how he got the approximate look of the MM car's custom front clip. Ill build it someday, but a well-made Max set is what Im really craving!


 Hi i think you must have bought my casting.it is a australian '73 ford falcon xc with the flat grill removed and a sectioned johnny lightning die-cast '87 mustang nose added with pattos decals for the lights etc.,i also added the roof spoiler,blower through the hood and side exhausts.i have pictures in my gallery,i could not add to this thread due to their size.sorry it didnt cut it with you,ive sold a bunch of them with no complaints.
regards, alfaslot


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Right on, I think you use the same handle on the Bay, right? So it is an actual falcon. Where'd you find the master? I tried hard to find a falcon but came up nada. Id like to see the one you built. 

BTW, no complaints at all. You do good work, Im just not to sly on the slosh cast method. Out of a dozen or so slosh cast bodies Ive bought off the bay, yours is the only one I kept since its workable. But I could use your help with 2 things: How are the side pipes meant to go on, and whats the best way to get a nice fit with the glass? Im used to the kits that are made on 2-piece molds, so any extra parts just snap right in with a little trimming. I dont want to trim the inside of the roof too thin. Im more concerned with the front part of the window, since the side windows will be gone, and so will the rear since Im going to dress it up like the Interceptor from the Road Warrior, where he has the fuel tanks and spare tire on the trunk.


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

grungerockjeep,the die-cast came from australia from a company called caldicot,i may has the spelling wrong,if you do a search for falcon xc you should be able to find it,the car was a bargan,it was under $3.00 plus shipping.my glass fits best if you cut the front and back windshield out of the vacuformed piece so the fit the opening,use a small piece of tape from the outside of the body to hold it in place,then use a white(dries clear)window glue on the inside were it contacts the body.ive tried several types of side exhausts so i am not sure which you have,most just superglue at the edge of the rocker panel.if you need new glass or exhaust pieces,or have any trouble with the body let me know and i will send you what you need.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Jimmy,
I've finally found someone I want to win the big one almost as much as me! If you do win put me in for one of each. What? I don't care @ $5 a pop how can I go wrong!


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

How about the el Camino from My Name is Earl. Maxwell Smart's Karman Gia & Sunbeam. Col. Klink's staff car & motorcycle w/sidecar or a MASH series?


----------



## ebi (Jan 24, 2007)

...what about 007 cars??? Old/new Astons, the underwater Lotus...
I also like to see the old AFX dragsters again!!
Or cars from the old Thunderbirds series.... or Monstertrucks...

Somebody already mentioned the rims. Very important!!!!
Remember the different MT rims. I can even see the little valves
inside.


EDIT ...uhh, my fault. I've just seen WISH LIST. Sorry...


----------

